# Sunday 3-2-1 Baby Back Ribs



## smoke-monster (Feb 13, 2013)

I smoked these using hickory chunks and chips using the 3-2-1 method and thought they came out great. I maintained a temperature of 225 degrees for the entire 6 hours and sauced during the last hour. The only thing that would have made them better was homemade sauce. I was out of homemade and used Sweet Baby Rays which isn't bad for a bottled sauce.

Rubbed down (overnight) and ready for the smoker.













DSC01814.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Feb 11, 2013


















DSC01815.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Feb 11, 2013


















DSC01816.JPG



__ smoke-monster
__ Feb 11, 2013






After six hours in the smoker, ready to eat.


----------



## linguica (Feb 13, 2013)

That's how it's done right.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2013)

They look good. Baby Back Ribs are usually done on a 2-2-1 schedule but if you were happy, stick to what worked for you...JJ


----------



## roller (Feb 14, 2013)

They look good...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful ribs...makin' me hungry!

Bill


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 14, 2013)

Only problem I see there is you didn't make enough for me.  Good smokin' Sir.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 14, 2013)

Love me some ribs!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2013)

Great Looking Ribs!!! I could that whole pile!!!


----------



## mamahop (Feb 14, 2013)

I had someone tell me that 3.2.1 was three hours on smoke, 2 hours wrapped in foil with juice and off the grill and then 1 hour back on the smoke.  Then, I saw that for the 2 hours wrapped in foil, you leave on the smoke and heat. Will someone please verify the correct way to use the 3.2.1 method.  Please and thank you so very much.


----------



## venture (Feb 14, 2013)

3-2-1 is usually used only as a starting for spare ribs.  Many people make modifications to suit their own taste.  3 hours in smoke.  2 hours foiled, usually with a little liquid added. (smoke not really required when foiled)  Then 1 hour on the grate with foil removed.  The final hour is when you want to add sauce for those who like them that way.  Many, like me, prefer them without sauce.  The final hour also helps firm them back up, as they can get a little "soggy" in the foil.  (technical term right there!)

For baby backs?  The drill is the same sequence.  Except most use 2-2-1 instead of the 3-2-1 for their starting point before making modifications based on personal preference.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 14, 2013)

I just made baby backs for the second time last week end and they turned out great at 3-2-1. I used Chef Jimmy's foiling juice. They were for the most part falling off the bone but not completely. I was very happy with them but may not know any better....lol

Used the juice from the foil 1/2 hour before taking out of the smoker.













DSCN7569.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Feb 14, 2013


----------



## venture (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep, those methods work for "falling off the bone" ribs.

For those who like their ribs with the bone still in, or with a little tug?  Some variations might be in order.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smoke-monster (Feb 15, 2013)

These were pretty large for baby backs and we do like them "fall off the bone" so the 3-2-1 worked out perfectly for our taste. I did a 2-2-1 one time before and they weren't as tender as we like so I'm sticking with what works for me. Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 24, 2013)

got me hungry for ribs!  looking good!

Kat


----------



## adp32 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm trying slow and long today.  All of it in the smoker.....

Master Built vertical smoker can be used with propane or coal....trying coal for the first time. 

The coal heated up really quick, so impressed with that already. 

Now I'm just 1 hr into the smoking, and watching out for temp, seems a little low right now, but you never know.


----------



## gilmartinmick (May 22, 2013)

Hi

A quick question - would the times vary with the number of racks that you are cooking at any one time?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## onewondershow (May 22, 2013)

I have tried both 2-2-1 and 3-2-1 with baby backs and my family likes them more tender and falling off the bone so I have stuck with 3-2-1 . 

More racks is more meat which may lower your smoker temp and take a little longer to recover, but cook time shouldnt change since its only an aproximate time anyway. Ive done 6 racks in my kamado and didnt notice a diffrence from doing 2 or 3.


----------



## gunsnguts13 (May 22, 2013)

OK after reading all the post...I've never done the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 ...always on the rack n they have always come out great moist & tender lil tug n off the bone but I spray them every hour....so does wrapping them in foil make them fall off the bone ?


----------



## sqwib (May 22, 2013)

Smoke-monster said:


> These were pretty large for baby backs and we do like them "fall off the bone" so the 3-2-1 worked out perfectly for our taste. I did a 2-2-1 one time before and they *weren't as tender as *we like so I'm sticking with what works for me. Thanks for all the nice comments.





onewondershow said:


> I have tried both 2-2-1 and 3-2-1 with baby backs and my family likes them *more tender* and falling off the bone so I have stuck with 3-2-1 .
> 
> More racks is more meat which may lower your smoker temp and take a little longer to recover, but cook time shouldnt change since its only an aproximate time anyway. Ive done 6 racks in my kamado and didnt notice a diffrence from doing 2 or 3.





Gunsnguts13 said:


> OK after reading all the post...I've never done the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 ...always on the rack n they have always come out great moist & tender lil tug n off the bone but I spray them every hour....so does wrapping them in foil make them fall off the bone ?


I feel I need to jump in here, I just want to add my two cents as far as the tenderness of ribs.

What one calls tender may be overcooked for another.

Many folks think that mush is tender, I have had ribs tender like a "steak texture" and I have had ribs fall of the bone mushy.

Seems that many folks prefer a rib that falls off the bone when you pick it up and it dissolves in your mouth,  eating ribs this way gives no control of the bite everything plops off the bone onto your face... too me that is mush.

I had a steak once that was so "Tenderized" it was like eating mush, not enjoyable from a texture standpoint.

Then there are folks that prefer a clean tug from the bone, to me that is about as tender as you get before it falls under the Mush category.

Then there are folks that prefer a little tug and "chew off the bone", this is also tender but has a more of a steak texture, this is my preferred way as I control what comes off the bone into my mouth.

There's nothing worse than eating overcooked ribs that were not trimmed properly and getting a mouthful of crud you have to spit out.

On a closing note... would I eat ribs overcooked?... hell yes, I'm not stupid but that's  because my family prefers them that way, but I try to lean towards the "clean tug from the bone" type of ribs.


----------



## den60 (May 25, 2013)

Venture said:


> 3-2-1 is usually used only as a starting for spare ribs.  Many people make modifications to suit their own taste.  3 hours in smoke.  2 hours foiled, usually with a little liquid added. (smoke not really required when foiled)  Then 1 hour on the grate with foil removed.  The final hour is when you want to add sauce for those who like them that way.  Many, like me, prefer them without sauce.  The final hour also helps firm them back up, as they can get a little "soggy" in the foil.  (technical term right there!)
> 
> For baby backs?  The drill is the same sequence.  Except most use 2-2-1 instead of the 3-2-1 for their starting point before making modifications based on personal preference.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I make a sauce but serve it on the side (I really like the Memphis BBQ Sauce #1 in Jeff's book). I do the 3-2-1 for spares and the 2-2-1 for baby backs. I haven't had a complaint yet. :D


----------



## gunsnguts13 (May 26, 2013)

IMG_20130525_160929_087.jpg



__ gunsnguts13
__ May 26, 2013


----------



## gunsnguts13 (May 26, 2013)

These are ribs I did just straight on grill at 225°


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess my definition of tender is different than yours because these ribs were far from "mush" as you stated.  I guess they were more what you would call a clean tug. When you picked one up, the meat didnt fall off onto the plate. They were tender and moist and my wife and I were pleased with the texture and taste so that is what's really important. I would rather have the meat melt in my mouth than have to gnaw on it like a dog with a chew toy. But, that is just me.


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 2, 2013)

Just to clarify, the above comments are aimed at SQWIB.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2013)

Smoke-monster said:


> I guess my definition of tender is different than yours because these ribs were far from "mush" as you stated. I guess they were more what you would call a clean tug. When you picked one up, the meat didnt fall off onto the plate. They were tender and moist and my wife and I were pleased with the texture and taste so that is what's really important. I would rather have the meat melt in my mouth than have to gnaw on it like a dog with a chew toy. But, that is just me.





Smoke-monster said:


> Just to clarify, the above comments are aimed at SQWIB.


Smok-monster I detect a little animosity towards my post, my post was not to upset anyone, many folks here will tell you that I am not about that.

I started my post off with I just want to add my two cents as far as the tenderness of ribs. And I quoted three fellow smoker to make my point, but apparently I did not do a good job as you took it personal. Hopefully the other 2 members will not take it personally, my point being What one calls tender may be overcooked for another.

Sure our tastes are different as well as our terminology, that's why I said [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]What one calls tender may be overcooked for another. [/color]I just wanted to point that out. And that is why this forum is great we are entitled to our opinions as long as they do not upset others, and that is up to the moderators to hash out.

I am truly happy that you and your wife loved the ribs and I am sure they were awesome and you are right that's what counts and I truly respect that.

My family for instance as well as a lot of my friends prefer it so tender (mush to me) that it sometimes falls off the bone when picking it up.

Folks need to see everyones point of view so they can make a well informed decision.

If anyone wants to do BB for 6 hours using the 3-2-1 that is fine, but my opinion is its overkill.

If you ever have an issue with one of my posts feel free to PM me and we can rectify it.

And as I said before... would I eat ribs overcooked? (what I consider to be overcooked)... hell yes, I'm not stupid but that's  because my family prefers them that way, but I try to lean towards the "clean tug from the bone" type of ribs.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

I fully agree with my man Squib...













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





  pick them up in the middle and they crack, done to perfection...


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 3, 2013)

My apologies SQWIB for my wording of the post. I intended no animosity. I was trying to clarify what I originally called "fall off the bone"is what you would call a "little tug". Just a difference in terminology is all. After re-reading  it, I can see how you might take it that way and again, that was just poor wording on my part. And, being technologically challenged, I didn't know how to reply to your original comment and didnt want to confuse other commenters and apparently I failed all the way around. Again, my humble apologies and happy smoking.
Mark


----------



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2013)

Smoke-m, no problem, no failures and no apologies needed, I'm glad you brought it to my attention so I could clear it up.

I kept rereading my post to see if I could figure out what could have been taking the wrong way.

I figured the fact that I quoted you and a few others seemed to make it personal, while that was not my intention.

I will be a little more careful next time.


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 3, 2013)

No worries SQWIB, that one is on me. Happy smokin' brother.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 3, 2013)

I learned the hard way (by getting into a tiff with a prominent member here over a post where I bashed Fall off the bone ribs) that tastes are very personal and everyone's is different. I've also (mostly) learned that remarks in a written form with little context and no opportunity for immediate clarification can lead to bruised feelings, egos and keyboards. Glad you guys didn't let things get to that point. This is one of the few friendly forums where things like this are handled in an adult manner. Thanks guys!!!

And the ribs look great. The important thing is you and your family enjoyed them.


----------



## sm0kin (Jun 3, 2013)

I did 3-2-1 on babybacks yesterday. When the foil was opened they were fall off the bone. 30 min. later on the grill and sauced, they firm up quite nicely in my opinion. must be pulled apart, chew the bones CLEAN, happy happy happy. This was 1 of 3 slabs and I barely got the shot before they were attacked by my family.













20130602_185851.jpg



__ sm0kin
__ Jun 2, 2013


----------



## smoke-monster (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks tasty. It is kind of hard to get the picture taken sometimes. Sometimes you just want to start eating and forget about the pictures.


----------



## onewondershow (Jun 9, 2013)

Smoke-monster said:


> Looks tasty. It is kind of hard to get the picture taken sometimes. Sometimes you just want to start eating and forget about the pictures.


----------



## markusm (Feb 2, 2014)

Being somewhat of a newcomer to the smoking "scene" this has been somewhat a source of frustration when looking online for advice on smoking various things. I've seen so many posts or blogs were people say "You need to cook em at least 5 hours", then another post somewhere else says "Don't cook em over 3 - 3.5 hours". 

Your post perfectly explains the reason. They are each explaining how to get results that are "perfect" to THEIR taste. So far, I've never had a complaint on my ribs, but I've only smoked them on a propane grill and seemed to always get lucky with the results. Pretty much guessing (hoping) about the temperature of my grill and frequently opening the grill to keep the temp down while keeping enough flame to keep my smoke boxes smoking. I also had to pretty much over smoke everything in order for it to have a decent smoke flavor due to all the large gaps between grill and lid. 

Now I have an actual smoker and am having to relearn everything. I haven't done ribs yet, but a few tries at chicken breasts have resulted in way over smoked meat the 1st time (girlfriend loved and em and thought they were perfect, it was my 1st experience with over smoked meat... once again, boils down to personal taste), and dried out meat on a couple of other occasions. Same thing with burgers a couple of times, although the burgers were still damn good even if a little dry. 

I finally got a good Maverick thermometer and planned to do my 1st baby backs on the smoker today. But... it's snowing outside so it's going to wait until next weekend. I think I'm going to go with the 2-2-1 method, or maybe even 2-1.5-1 just to be safe. I'm like you when it comes to mushy meat, and I'd rather it turn out a little on the tough side rather than it come out mushy. I too like a little tug to get it off the bone. 

I do have one question for anyone that cares to chime in. Smoke on the last hour after removing foil... yay or nay?


----------



## smoke-monster (Feb 2, 2014)

To your last question. Nay on the smoke in the last hour after unwrapping. By that point they should have absorbed all the smoke they need in the first unwrapped session. Again, smoke flavors are a matter of personal preference, but if you are having a problem of things being overly smokey, then just use the heat to "firm" the ribs up after the foil wrap.


----------



## markusm (Feb 2, 2014)

Smoke-monster said:


> To your last question. Nay on the smoke in the last hour after unwrapping. By that point they should have absorbed all the smoke they need in the first unwrapped session. Again, smoke flavors are a matter of personal preference, but if you are having a problem of things being overly smokey, then just use the heat to "firm" the ribs up after the foil wrap.


Thanks for the reply. I meant to mention in my comment that I fixed the over smoking problem in a couple of ways. 1st reduced the amount of chips I was using, but the chips were still smoking too much right off the bat and then burning out too quickly. I finally got a couple of bags of chunks from lowes and home depot (out of season the selection is very slim) and now I finally have good thin blue smoke. Well, at least for the most part, towards the end of the chunk's "life" it will start to billow white smoke some, but not all that bad. 

As for drying out, I just need to adjust my temp/time until I figure out what works well with the smoker rather than doing what worked with the grill. That's why I'm back online researching cook times, etc... It's been awhile now since I've done any ribs, and seeing that things are different with the smoker, I wanted to refamiliarize myself with what all the experienced people do. I only did the 3-2-1 method once with some spares, and they turned out great, and I've mostly done spares, my only smoke with BB's was my very 1st rib smoke. The wife picked up BBs this time, but I think it was all that was available.


----------



## ez pete (Feb 8, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what kind of wood are you using for ribs?

I've probably smoked close to 100 racks or so this past year, since picking up my stick burner, and here's what I've dialed down as the family favorite. FYI, I like a light tug, that pulls the meat clean off the bone - wife likes the bone to slide out, kids don't give a crap, they tear 'em up either way (the heathens do like them sauced though).

Using BB - the Costco 3-pack that comes with the membrane already stripped. 

1. Rub em. All kinds of ways to do this. I like a S&P- based with a little chipotle pepper and light brown sugar to give them a glaze and a crust. 

Get the stick burner running as close to 230 as possible on split pecan logs. Peach and apple work great too - mesquite, hickory and oak have fallen out of favor for pork. 

2.5 hours in the smoke

Foil with a 1/2 stick of butter sliced in pats

1.5-2 hours, depending on how steady the temp stays. While they're foiled, start subbing in lump coal instead of wood and try to get the heat as clean as possible. 

Unwrap and sauce the kid's rack, with a 1/2 handful of apple chips on the grate above the fire - this spits a tiny bit of smoke at the end. 

Let them roll 45-60 minutes until done. 

The trick I found to meet everyone's individual taste preference was to NOT rotate the racks around at each phase. This has the rack closest to the firebox the "bone sliding out", the rack by the chimney a little more of a tender tug. 

YMMV and all that.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 9, 2014)

markusm said:


> Towards the end of the chunk's "life" it will start to billow



On my GOSM , I pull the chunk before it ashes over... read my "TBS " post in my signature below.


----------

